
Facebook Buys The Domain F8.COM - tomsaj
Registrant Name: Hogan Lovells International LLP<p>Registrant Organization: Hogan Lovells International LLP<p>A known Facebook IP acquisitions agent. Same whois for Facebook.PL
======
Bino
They should had bought f7.com instead :P

